# [UK - CSA] Does my payment get affected if he moves in with his gf and her children



## Katiie

This is a question about the Child Support Service in the UK

Long story short,

My ex lives with his new girlfriend and her 4 kids.
They all see their dads so I'm gonna assume that she is receiving CSA payments for them.

Now my ex is tighter than tight with his money and I know for a fact he hates the fact he has to pay for his children and will try his hardest not to pay for them if he could.

Now hes moved in with her and all these kids will that affect the amount he pays me towards his two biological children?

They are not married.
They do not have any children together.


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I can't see how it would, but I don't know for sure. Even though he probably will be contributing towards the children if he is living with them he isn't legally obligated to pay for them because they aren't his biological children, nor would her wages or anything to do with this girlfriend affect how much he should pay for his children out of his sole wages.


----------



## Tanikins

bbbbbbb811 said:


> I can't see how it would, but I don't know for sure. Even though he probably will be contributing towards the children if he is living with them he isn't legally obligated to pay for them because they aren't his biological children, nor would her wages or anything to do with this girlfriend affect how much he should pay for his children out of his sole wages.

When we were looking at this a few years back we were told that my wages would count. That basically if I earnt a lot more than him then I should be paying more of our bills meaning he has more spare money. So he could pay more in maintenance.

And I thought that that was utter bullshit myself


----------



## Katiie

Oh I found out!

YES IT AFFECTS MY PAYMENTS. they will go down!!!

Biological children or not. If he&#8217;s in the same house as them it will affect the payment to his own children!


----------



## Breezybaby80

Katiie said:


> Oh I found out!
> 
> YES IT AFFECTS MY PAYMENTS. they will go down!!!
> 
> Biological children or not. If he&#8217;s in the same house as them it will affect the payment to his own children!

OMG that’s terrible! I’d have never thought that


----------



## Rachellou

The way I understand this to be is that if he is living with children then they are dependents on him, as well as their mother, as their joint family income will be spent on the bills and also the kids. However, it’s the same the opposite way around too, suppose he moved in with a woman and her children and she earned 100K a year, your payment would go up ! Due to their joint family income being higher. Swings and roundabouts but I understand your frustration xxx


----------



## babyv13

Rachellou said:


> The way I understand this to be is that if he is living with children then they are dependents on him, as well as their mother, as their joint family income will be spent on the bills and also the kids. However, it’s the same the opposite way around too, suppose he moved in with a woman and her children and she earned 100K a year, your payment would go up ! Due to their joint family income being higher. Swings and roundabouts but I understand your frustration xxx

surprisingly this isn’t actually true! i think it did used to be the case years ago on an old system but definitely not now. i find it weird how it’s one way but not the other! 

i lived with someone for 4 years who paid CSA and my earnings didn’t affect it in the slightest.


----------

